# Help needed with pregnant cat



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

Help... I took on an unwanted cat she is 2 years old and was pregnant... Late Friday night she started bleeding I spoke to my vet who advised to stay with her and if it continues bring her in the following morning, so yesterday I took her in to the vet who checked her over and done an ultrasound, she said she is fine in herself, doesnt seem in any pain and said there was multiple heartbeats, and had possibly burst a placenta. they kept her for the night and said she was doing well, I picked her up today at 1pm, still bleeding slightly but the vet said she was ok... I had been checking on her every 20-30 mins as we didn't know her due date but the vet said it could be soon! I came up to find 3 dead/stillborn kittens in her birthing box! She had cleaned the kittens, cut the cords and ate the placentas, I tried everything to revive them as I am animal first aid trained but no to avail! She doesn't want to leave her box and is currently resting but is taking short shallow breaths. I have removed the dead kittens as she was continuing to lick and clean them still. A little more blood has came out but still not a single contraction throughout this entire process! I tried to call my vets but they are closed and do not provide an emergency helpline on a Sunday!!!

Due to the ultrasound yesterday showing multiple heartbeats, what is the chances of there being alive kittens inside her still???


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried a different vets?

I suppose it is possible there are more inside her - multiple heart beats yesterday and multiple still births - this could be all there is though. I would be a bit worried at the moment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like there are more babies to come. this is so sad her losing 3 babies. you can contact any vet it doesnt need to be your own. have a look to see if there are any emergency vets near you.


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally managed to get in touch with an emergency vet, who said she thinks they could be her lot and as long as she seems fine in herself and calm (which she is) just to leave her and get her checked out by my own vet in the morning.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

with the shallow breaths i would say there is another to come. cats can have kittens a few hours after the first ones...just keep an eye on her just to be safe.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If the kittens were dead inside her she could have an infection, they could also have been born alive but weak and passed away.

Did they not give you a count with the ultrasound?


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

Unfortunately not, I did ask if they knew how many but they never counted apparently... Had nothing else all night, bar lack of sleep! All bleeding has stopped and she doesn't seem very interested in her birthing box now, I fear she is done!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes sadly she has finished having kittens. poor girl.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh the poor girl:sad:


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Poor girl  Run free at the bridge little kittens


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Tucky15 said:


> Unfortunately not, I did ask if they knew how many but they never counted apparently!


How odd.

Hope she's alright, if she's missing the kittens spaying will help, provided she is healthy enough of course.


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys, quick update for you... I took Poppy back to the vet yesterday who said she could still feel something inside of her but could be anything from another kitten to backed up faeces, to take her home and keep an eye on her... Last night she went through ALL the signs of labour which she hadn't before the stillborns, constant crying, nesting, licking of her genitals, did not want to be left alone, pacing around the room, off her food etc, but again nothing has happened, I have another appointment booked for her today at 4pm.


----------



## Katinkia (Nov 30, 2009)

Poor Poppy, Please update when you have news!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor girl, hope shes better this evening.


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

Poppy is back in the vets, she went through every labour symptom last night! Gemma the vet had a feel and said there is still something left in her but didn't feel like a fully formed kitten! Had a phone call and there is a heartbeat!!! C-section tomorrow, but not getting my hopes up, just hope Poppy is ok!*


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

fingers crossed she comes home with her kitten.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Oh blimey what a rollercoaster for you and her...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

any news yet?


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

Not long got back from the vets with Poppy & Co... Tiny little B&W female!

Poppy is great, she tried to get her stitches out a few times so she had a buster collar on her, i took it off so she could clean and nurse and I've finally got her to sleep and kitty is too after a good feed!

I really want to thank everyone so so much for your support through all of this, it has really meant a lot to me  one happy Nanna lol


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

arrh congrats for the the little one give he a kiss from me


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's fantastic news. so glad they are ok and what a surprise to you all.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh you poor thing, and god knows what the vet fees were. That said, Im so glad she is safe and well now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my goodness, i dont know what to say, poor you, poor cat, fingers crossed the little kitten does well,as said what a rollercoaster of emotions, do keep us updated on mum and baby. _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow, so she did have another baby inside.....glad alls going well, poppy deserves a kitten after all shes been through. keep us updated.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Woooooooooooo congrats on the little fighter, hope all goes smoothly from now on.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Best of luck with the little survivor, singletons can be more trouble than a big litter.


----------



## Tucky15 (Aug 12, 2012)

UPDATE..... Hey, thought I would pop in and give you an update!

Poppy and Kitten are doing great, had a stressful night last night as Poppy kept lying on her, then pulling at her stitches off the c-section, but after a few hours of stressing and thinking, I cut up some leggings and pulled them over her middle, enough teats out for kitten and enough to cover everything else, it worked!

Poppy keeps getting sick of her feeding as she is suckling 24/7 falls asleep on her teat so no rest for poor Poppy, but every now and then she cries to me so a bit of tlc and she's ready to go again... She has turned to me a lot more than I thought she would, calling of me to move kitten back near her, to take her away for rest, even put her back on her teat (as after 20 mins of shouting because she couldn't find it must have been enough lol) etc I'm very surprised. Plus normally they are box bound for the first week or so, she's been out had a stretch, a rest, some cuddles n goes back in when she is ready despite all the screaming and shouting for her to come back lol! Oh and she has been fine with my dog checking in on her and kitten too, I haven't allowed Myla (female Rottweiler) to lick the kitten for scent reasons but she is over the moon she is an auntie lol!

Poppy hasn't been to the toilet yet, but I'm keeping a close eye, she is eating again like a little horse so I'm thrilled to that extent, but hopefully she will use her litter tray within the next 24 hours... 

No name for kitten yet as you can tell, thinking along the lines of Lilly or Rosie keeping with the Poppy theme, but anything that sticks really :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im so glad alls going well for poppy and kitten. she must be very sore poor girl. not the best of starts to motherhood for her but she doing a fantastic job. keep up the good work.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank goodness your story had a happy ending 

Best wishes to Poppy and her kitten x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky Poppy to have such a caring mom. Congratulations to her for her miracle babe.:thumbup:


----------

